# He threw up



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bee has been doing great. Eats great and usually a lot. Today he ate a fuzzy, a piece of chicken heart and some turkey. Sound like a lot, but much less than usual. He ate about 12:30 today. He was fine. I saw him out basking about 5:30-6:00. He went back in his hide shortly after. I wento see if he came back out cause he does go in and out. I came out about 6:45 and he wasn't out but I guess he had just come out cause there was throwup of what he ate today. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow. How are you getting him to eat so much? I would say you are overfeeding and that's why he threw up.

Yeah, I know tegus have rapid growth, but feeding too much will REALLY speed that up, and you can get some major problems. Its called "powerfeeding" in snakes, and often, the snake grows quickly, on the outside, but the internal organs aren't as well developed. I would think it was the same thing with Gus.

Cleo will eat only a rat fuzzy one day, and a couple bites of anything else on any given day. She's picky, and I am just going to keep trying till I find something she really goes for (other than rats) because slow growth is better than super fast growth.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know Bobby and others say they feed them as much as they will eat as babies. He eats as much as he wants then when he's full he walks away. It's just weird because he ate about 6 hours earlier. It wasn't like he stuffed himself and threw it right up because he ate too much. I don't know


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

He seems fine today. He shed, he's active and roaming. He ate almost a golf ball amount of turkey and 10 super worms.


----------



## Herplings (Oct 5, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Wow. How are you getting him to eat so much? I would say you are overfeeding and that's why he threw up.
> 
> Yeah, I know tegus have rapid growth, but feeding too much will REALLY speed that up, and you can get some major problems. Its called "powerfeeding" in snakes, and often, the snake grows quickly, on the outside, but the internal organs aren't as well developed. I would think it was the same thing with Gus.
> 
> Cleo will eat only a rat fuzzy one day, and a couple bites of anything else on any given day. She's picky, and I am just going to keep trying till I find something she really goes for (other than rats) because slow growth is better than super fast growth.



I agree with this post here.

There are a lot of factors that could go into a regurge. Is his husbandry correct? 

Also, were there any bones in the food, or did you warm it up, and maybe by mistake have some of it cooked and that could create grease on the food items?

I would say its over feeding. I understand that he will eat until he is full and then walk away. Yes, that means he has a shut off, but at what point is he shutting off his hunger?
Some don't shut off until they are way over stuffed with food, there for I think that there has to be some moderation to the amount of food intake. This has a lot to do with instinctual predator behavior and not knowing if food is coming again for a few days.
I still think in the wild Tegus, like a lot of other Reptiles, do not feed daily and spend a lot of their first years of life forging bugs. Hunting has failed attempts in the wild and at a small size, whole prey items can be few and far between. 

It sounds like he is doing better, I would keep an eye on him for things like dehydration and more regurges.
Lizard regurges don't seem to be as bad as snake regurges, but, they are still stressful on the animal and can do lots of internal damage via stomach acid.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Could it have anything to do with him getting ready to shed?


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

In regards to his enclosure, it is outside and I live in south Florida. Part of the day he has direct sunlight and part is indirect. He has a cool side in mid 80's with a basking spot of 102 - 110 depending on the weather outside and is maintained with a basking bulb and timers for consistency. I was told I didn't need any lights if his enclosure is outside. I also have a small UVB bulb for extra when in shade which I don't know if he really needs. In south Florida on the dryest of days the humidity is about 60%. on average the humidity is 75% - 90%. At night his enclosure is about 78 - 80 degrees with a night time humidity of about 85%. I think that about covers it. I am always open to any suggestions.
Thanks for the input.

Dave


----------

